# Wad stuck in barrel?



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Has anyone ever had this happen? I had a flock of goldeneyes try me today and I fired the first shot, then the second but when I pumped this one out and a new one in a cloud of carbon went in my eyes and face. I pulled the third shell out and sure enough there was a wad about halfway through the barrel. How did this even happen? I was shooting 3 in hevi steel. I had shot a dozen shells before this one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Did the shot sound any different than normal. Was your shell ever wet


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

When you pushed the wad out was it really stuck, was the center blown out, how far down the barrel, tell us a little bit more cause this makes no sense. I am assuming it was a plastic shot cup of some sort??


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

The barrel ddnt explode or bulge, it was hevi steel and i got it right out of the box.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Check the lot number and notify the manufacture about what happened. 

I think that I would set that box and any other boxes that I have with the same lot number aside until I found out just what happened.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Explains the first miss


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You can have that Heavy Steel. I have seen just how powder dirty those shells are. No thanks!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm no expert, but my only guess would be that the shell didn't get a full load of powder. Good thing you didn't take shot #3.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Back in 2014, hevi-metal/hevi-steel came out with a press release about wads getting stuck;

https://www.google.com/amp/www.ammo...tshells-hevi-steel-warning/amp/?client=safari

Sounds like they are still having problems...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

P.S. - glad you are ok!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know they don't work very good when you load them in your gun backwards. Just ask goosefreak.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*wow, be careful*



Fowlmouth said:


> You can have that Heavy Steel. I have seen just how powder dirty those shells are. No thanks!


There's been some trouble with plastic shot wads in the last number of years. I remember seeing a recall notice for shotshells a while back at a sporting goods store. It may have been Rem HeviSteel, can't remember.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=576001


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Has anyone ever had this happen? I had a flock of goldeneyes try me today and I fired the first shot, then the second but when I pumped this one out and a new one in a cloud of carbon went in my eyes and face. I pulled the third shell out and sure enough there was a wad about halfway through the barrel. How did this even happen? I was shooting 3 in hevi steel. I had shot a dozen shells before this one.


Maybe a faulty load of propellant in a shell ?!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Clarq said:


> I'm no expert, but my only guess would be that the shell didn't get a full load of powder. Good thing you didn't take shot #3.


Agree.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks CPAjeff, that pretty well tales the tale. Info like that is always good to pass along.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I've had a bad time with heavy steel this year too. I'm curious on what the manufacturer has to say about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hit the geese pretty hard when I ran it seasons past. But man, it had to have been the dirtiest burning crap I ever fed my A5. Would start gumming it up before getting a full box ran through it!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Looking at the photo of the wad I can't see any damage that would lead me to believe the powder charge blew right through it leaving it stuck in the barrel. So no wad malfunction. I do, however, see a heavy powder residue left behind on the wad consistent a wet powder charge. If I'm betting, I would put my money on this being the cause of your squib load......-Ov-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen it done a couple times. My buddy had his Berrle blow up on him. the other time the wad was just stuck. both shells was Winchester drylocks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have seen it done a couple times. My buddy had his Berrle blow up on him. the other time the wad was just stuck. both shells was Winchester drylocks.


Ha Ha! Poor Joshy! He did get a new barrel and 2 cases of shells out of that deal if I remember correctly. Hell you guys were still in high school back then. Where does time go?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Ha Ha! Poor Joshy! He did get a new barrel and 2 cases of shells out of that deal if I remember correctly. Hell you guys were still in high school back then. Where does time go?


yep he got a new barrel and two case of shells from that deal. yea we was still in school.lol yea where does it goes. back then the lake being up and us killing 50+ ducks in a hour. lol fun times.


----------

